# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  [CT] Bán ít nguồn, step motor + Driver, linh tinh.

## huynhbacan

Gom về không chế được gì, chỉ đề ngắm, giờ giải nghệ.

1. 6 bộ motor + driver (5 phase), microstep, chạy mach3. 400k/1.



2. 01 bộ nguồn Eltek 3kw như hình 500k



    02 bộ Harmer simmon 2kw 600k/1.



3. 01 bộ trược mang cá bằng đồng XEG60 (JAPAN) 150k.




4. 01 Combo NSKMCM05 dài 510, hành trình 330, vitme bước 10, khốp mềm nối fi 8. hàng còn rất đẹp, trượt êm re giá 1150K.

 

Tất cả test ok, hàng đề ngắm nên còn rất đẹp, chưa ship.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cho em gạch 1 bộ 5 pha .tạm vậy có thể em sẽ lấy nhiều hơn

----------


## huynhbacan

> Cho em gạch 1 bộ 5 pha .tạm vậy có thể em sẽ lấy nhiều hơn


Ok. thanks bác.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bác cho số tk agribanh hoặc vietcombank nhé .
E lấy 1 bộ.

----------


## huynhbacan

> Bác cho số tk agribanh hoặc vietcombank nhé .
> E lấy 1 bộ.


Số tk : 0111 00149 5336 Huỳnh Bảo Thu, Vietcombank Cần Thơ.

----------


## aladin

bac con máy bộ số 1 e. lấy hết nha. sdt 0938405003

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> 02 bộ Harmer simmon 2kw 600k/1.


Để e 1 bộ hamer simmon 2kw nhé. Mai hoặc mốt e  gom lúa, hizz mới vào nghề tốn tiền quá >"< cháy túi rồi

----------


## huynhbacan

> Để e 1 bộ hamer simmon 2kw nhé. Mai hoặc mốt e  gom lúa, hizz mới vào nghề tốn tiền quá >"< cháy túi rồi


ok. thanks bác.

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> ok. thanks bác.


cho em số TK ACB

----------


## huynhbacan

> cho em số TK ACB


Cho em số đt liên hệ ạ. em có tk Viettinbank với Vietcombank ak.

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> Cho em số đt liên hệ ạ. em có tk Viettinbank với Vietcombank ak.


0934036049 (Hoàng)
3/4 đường Pi Ô - Tân Tiến 5, Tân Tiến, Xuân Thới Đông, Hóc Môn, TP Hồ Chí Minh.

Cho em thông tin TK Viettinbank

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

02 bộ Harmer simmon 2kw 600k/1.


Em nhận được rồi.
Dây nhợ máng như nào vậy bác.
Có cần nối mass đất không bác.

----------


## jimmyli

cái này em cũng có 1 cái nhưng khi cắm điện nó lên đến 51V mà không biết chỉnh thế nào để thành 48V, chứ 51V chơi vs mấy driver tàu k có đc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> cái này em cũng có 1 cái nhưng khi cắm điện nó lên đến 51V mà không biết chỉnh thế nào để thành 48V, chứ 51V chơi vs mấy driver tàu k có đc


Bác jimmyli cắm như nào vậy chỉ e vs

----------


## huynhbacan

> Để e 1 bộ hamer simmon 2kw nhé. Mai hoặc mốt e  gom lúa, hizz mới vào nghề tốn tiền quá >"< cháy túi rồi


cặp dây đỏ ac 220v vào nhé, 2 dây còn lại dc out ạ.

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> cặp dây đỏ ac 220v vào nhé, 2 dây còn lại dc out ạ.


Đo 53VDC hic đang cần 48v

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

Pin 18: GND
Pin 4, 6, 8, 10, 12: 53VDC

Mấy pin còn lại check sơ thì kg có điện
Em không dám đảo GND >"<

----------


## huynhbacan

Những bộ nguồn viễn thông khác có ic giao tiếp (hạ áp em không biết)
còn loại này bên trong thấy điều chỉnh áp bằng mấy con opamp, nhưng bo của nó chậy 2,3,.. lớp gì đó, nên em cũng không biết hạ xuống luôn ạ,
chịu khó dò chắc tìm được cách hạ áp.

----------


## jimmyli

theo tìm hiểu thì có 1 cống rs232 để sài cho hạ áp mà k có hướng dẫn nên đành bó tay, tìm bộ driver khác có điện áp >50V thui  :Frown:

----------


## huynhbacan

Tăng/Giảm trị số điện trở này, điện áp sẽ tăng/giảm nhé các anh, đừng giảm dưới 42v hoặc tăng trên 58v, nó tự động off ạk.

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

Muốn ~48V thì xài con bao nhiêu ôm vậy a

----------


## huynhbacan

Anh giảm khoảng 10% giá trị giá trị con điện trở này, bằng cách đấu song song thêm 1 điện trở nữa, đo ra coi nhiêu rôi tăng giảm cho phù hợp,
chạy step áp ra không cần chính xác lắm đâu, an toàn cho driver là được rồi,
muốn chính xác thì làm 1 con biến trở chỉnh.

----------


## VanToan234

bộ này đấu nối vào mach3 như thế nào vậy bác?

----------


## huynhbacan

> bộ này đấu nối vào mach3 như thế nào vậy bác?


http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/79...se-step-driver

----------

hminhtq, VanToan234

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> Anh giảm khoảng 10% giá trị giá trị con điện trở này, bằng cách đấu song song thêm 1 điện trở nữa, đo ra coi nhiêu rôi tăng giảm cho phù hợp,
> chạy step áp ra không cần chính xác lắm đâu, an toàn cho driver là được rồi,
> muốn chính xác thì làm 1 con biến trở chỉnh.


Đo 2 đầu trước khi đấu song song là: 26900 ohm.
Đấu song song con trở 200k ohm thì đo 2 đầu là: ~24000 ohm (88% theo ý bác).
Cắm điện lên nguồn, sau đó chích đồng hồ đo volt vào pin 18GND vs pin 10 như hình mẫu thì đồng hồ báo lên 56V tầm 1s thì con nguồn tắt.
Thử lại vẫn vậy.

Theo em nghĩ thì phải tăng ohm thì mới giảm volt chứ nhỉ? Mà chưa biết tăng ohm cho nó kiểu gì.

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Đo 2 đầu trước khi đấu song song là: 26900 ohm.
> Đấu song song con trở 200k ohm thì đo 2 đầu là: ~24000 ohm (88% theo ý bác).
> Cắm điện lên nguồn, sau đó chích đồng hồ đo volt vào pin 18GND vs pin 10 như hình mẫu thì đồng hồ báo lên 56V tầm 1s thì con nguồn tắt.
> Thử lại vẫn vậy.
> 
> Theo em nghĩ thì phải tăng ohm thì mới giảm volt chứ nhỉ? Mà chưa biết tăng ohm cho nó kiểu gì.


Thì bác đấu nối tiếp thêm một con trở vài K nữa....

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## huynhbacan

> Đo 2 đầu trước khi đấu song song là: 26900 ohm.
> Đấu song song con trở 200k ohm thì đo 2 đầu là: ~24000 ohm (88% theo ý bác).
> Cắm điện lên nguồn, sau đó chích đồng hồ đo volt vào pin 18GND vs pin 10 như hình mẫu thì đồng hồ báo lên 56V tầm 1s thì con nguồn tắt.
> Thử lại vẫn vậy.
> 
> Theo em nghĩ thì phải tăng ohm thì mới giảm volt chứ nhỉ? Mà chưa biết tăng ohm cho nó kiểu gì.


em không có thời gian "vọc" với lại hết nguồn để "vọc" rồi, anh thử xem như thế nào ạ.

----------


## saudau

> Đo 2 đầu trước khi đấu song song là: 26900 ohm.
> Đấu song song con trở 200k ohm thì đo 2 đầu là: ~24000 ohm (88% theo ý bác).
> Cắm điện lên nguồn, sau đó chích đồng hồ đo volt vào pin 18GND vs pin 10 như hình mẫu thì đồng hồ báo lên 56V tầm 1s thì con nguồn tắt.
> Thử lại vẫn vậy.
> 
> Theo em nghĩ thì phải tăng ohm thì mới giảm volt chứ nhỉ? Mà chưa biết tăng ohm cho nó kiểu gì.


Kiếm cái chiếc áp hàn vào rồi chỉnh. Khi nào vừa ý thì đo lại xem bao nhiêu Ohm.

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## huynhbacan

Fix mục 4. còn 950k để đi cho nhanh. Anh em nào cần rước dùm em đi ạ.

----------

